# Moving to Canada from the UK



## tappy (Mar 10, 2008)

Hiya everyone this is all very new to me have new done anything like this before so here goes.
My name is Claire and myself, Husband and our 14mth old daughter are thinking of moving to Canada in the next 3/4 years. We have both been thinking about it for many years and orginally thought about Australia but because of family felt that it would be to far. Canada seems to have a much slower pass of life and we are both looking for us and our daughter a more out door life and more community spirit which the UK is very much lacking in.
I am a complemetary Therapist covering a wide range of treatments Sports/Aromatherapy/Manual Lymph Drainage massage, Reflexology, Ear candling, Beauty treatments ad Colonic Hydro-Therapy. I have had my own business for about 12 years now which i have recently moved to my home. But i am thinking of doing a part-time course on child care as i'm not sur if there is much call for what i do in Canada?
My husband i a bulider of all trades but at the momment is trying to get into the ambulance service as an Ambulance Technician as again this may be easier to get a job in?
We are not sure where we would want to live but have and auntie living in Sooke Vancover Island and have been told that Ottowa is also a lovely place to live but is there work in either of these places?
Would also like to no more about the cost of living out there and also the schooling for our daughter.
Probably wey to much information there to respond to but if anyone can help would be great to here from you


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi Tappy and welcome to the forum. I am sure you will get more response if you post on the Canadian forum.

Good luck with your plans.

Michelle


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

tappy said:


> Hiya everyone this is all very new to me have new done anything like this before so here goes.
> My name is Claire and myself, Husband and our 14mth old daughter are thinking of moving to Canada in the next 3/4 years. We have both been thinking about it for many years and orginally thought about Australia but because of family felt that it would be to far. Canada seems to have a much slower pass of life and we are both looking for us and our daughter a more out door life and more community spirit which the UK is very much lacking in.
> I am a complemetary Therapist covering a wide range of treatments Sports/Aromatherapy/Manual Lymph Drainage massage, Reflexology, Ear candling, Beauty treatments ad Colonic Hydro-Therapy. I have had my own business for about 12 years now which i have recently moved to my home. But i am thinking of doing a part-time course on child care as i'm not sur if there is much call for what i do in Canada?
> My husband i a bulider of all trades but at the momment is trying to get into the ambulance service as an Ambulance Technician as again this may be easier to get a job in?
> ...


Hi Claire, welcome to the forum, coming to the forum is a great place to start your research. Your time scales are realistic. I am not entirely sure about demand for your current business but my instincts are quite a lot because there are a lot of companies doing it, which means there must be demand!! Whether it is a career in demand is another matter. 
Cost of living varies so much province to province. We are in Alberta and I would say it is similar to the UK.
Schooling starts much later, and is based upon age on Dec 31st. Kids start in kindergarten at age 5, which is half days for the first year. There are some pre-school options earlier than this depending upon where you live. From our experience schooling is much more focused upon social skills such as confidence, caring for others and community, in the early years. We have found this to be very nice. 
A good place to begin your research would be here Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada the immigration system has recently changed. I am not a visa expert but as far as I have researched. Now there is a list of occupations that are accepted under the skilled worker program and if you are on this list, you shoudl get a visa within a year. If not on the list you will not be accepted. That not to say there are no other routes, like getting a job offer, etc or as an entrepreneur or business. 
Best WIshes and good luck hop ewe can help you along the way
Louise


----------



## scotiagirl (Jan 3, 2009)

*hi*



tappy said:


> Hiya everyone this is all very new to me have new done anything like this before so here goes.
> My name is Claire and myself, Husband and our 14mth old daughter are thinking of moving to Canada in the next 3/4 years. We have both been thinking about it for many years and orginally thought about Australia but because of family felt that it would be to far. Canada seems to have a much slower pass of life and we are both looking for us and our daughter a more out door life and more community spirit which the UK is very much lacking in.
> I am a complemetary Therapist covering a wide range of treatments Sports/Aromatherapy/Manual Lymph Drainage massage, Reflexology, Ear candling, Beauty treatments ad Colonic Hydro-Therapy. I have had my own business for about 12 years now which i have recently moved to my home. But i am thinking of doing a part-time course on child care as i'm not sur if there is much call for what i do in Canada?
> My husband i a bulider of all trades but at the momment is trying to get into the ambulance service as an Ambulance Technician as again this may be easier to get a job in?
> ...


i know what you are saying. we've spent years thinking about it, looked into it but didn't have any skills to get in with and not enough money for settlement. we then left it but are thinking about it again.
its not knowing where to start - where to choose to live/work, how much capital you need before they will allow you in, confusing lists of what counts as a skilled worker and how that helps or hinders you........even deciding the best time to go.

i have a friend who made the decision to go before her daughter started secondary, put out the money, arranged a job and then her job placement fell through, her daughter has spent half a year at secondary and shes still no where nearer to moving although is still intent on getting it all sorted and going.

my husband is a truck driver and we always see adverts for them being needed in canada but trying to find one is a nightmare and we just don't have the money to put out for immigration fees, lawyers etc.

maybe we could keep in touch and see how each other gets on.

teresa


----------



## Getting There (Nov 19, 2008)

scotiagirl said:


> i know what you are saying. we've spent years thinking about it, looked into it but didn't have any skills to get in with and not enough money for settlement. we then left it but are thinking about it again.
> its not knowing where to start - where to choose to live/work, how much capital you need before they will allow you in, confusing lists of what counts as a skilled worker and how that helps or hinders you........even deciding the best time to go.
> 
> i have a friend who made the decision to go before her daughter started secondary, put out the money, arranged a job and then her job placement fell through, her daughter has spent half a year at secondary and shes still no where nearer to moving although is still intent on getting it all sorted and going.
> ...


Hi Teresa,

Welcome to the forum. We're by no means expert but there are definitely trucking jobs to be had over here for people with the right qualifications and experience and a number of British truckers have made it across.

DON'T dish out money on immigration lawyers/consultants at this stage. There is every chance that you will be able to arrange the whole thing yourselves.

Does your screen-name (scotiagirl) suggest a preference for the likes of Nova Scotia or are you open to other areas of Canada too? Our thought is that the broader you keep your job search, the greater the chance of success.

Come back to us on here with your thoughts about other areas of Canada being a possibility and we'll see what we can do to find some resources that may be of assistance to you.

Kind regards,

Eamonn & Janet.


----------



## scotiagirl (Jan 3, 2009)

*thanks*



Getting There said:


> Hi Teresa,
> 
> Welcome to the forum. We're by no means expert but there are definitely trucking jobs to be had over here for people with the right qualifications and experience and a number of British truckers have made it across.
> 
> ...


good morning from scotland.

just picked the name but have no preferance as to which area we go to although i know quebec is a french state (speaking at least) and i have visited vancouver which is very british!!

would it be a good idea to take the family on holiday first before making the big decision??


----------



## Getting There (Nov 19, 2008)

scotiagirl said:


> good morning from scotland.
> 
> just picked the name but have no preferance as to which area we go to although i know quebec is a french state (speaking at least) and i have visited vancouver which is very british!!
> 
> would it be a good idea to take the family on holiday first before making the big decision??


Hi scotiagirl,

Definitely a good thing to come on a research trip/holiday first. You'll see things so much more clearly, both good and bad. Good if you could network with potential employers first and then partly use the trip to meet them face to face. For truckers, the following specialist discussion board may well be of interest.

British truckers & expat forums

Kind regards,

Eamonn & Janet.


----------



## scotiagirl (Jan 3, 2009)

thanks, will take a look at the site you suggested


----------

